# dexter barking @ lemon



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

my mom was drinking theraflu tonight the nightime one which has that strong lemony smell....dexter didnt take a liking to it.

bark bark! what's that god awful smell!








bark bark! quit drinking that thing!








bark bark! arooooo~ get it out of here








"dexter shush, here have some chicken!" bark bark~ ooooh....








mmm i love me some chicken








*huff puff*! i still smell it (there's my mom drinking the theraflu)








yawwwn~* all in a days work








hehe! i r happy dog now









kay so....im never drinking anything lemony near him. so much barking! sheesh so loud too! has anyone else been through this? LOL :albino:


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

OMG...that is hilarious...I've never heard of a dog who barked at a SMELL!


----------



## Litlbitprincess (Mar 3, 2009)

That is so sweet! Abbie would probably love it as she loves lemons.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I clean the kitchen sink with lemons and Jerry always whines


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Gia said:


> OMG...that is hilarious...I've never heard of a dog who barked at a SMELL!


LOL when my mom gets her hair straightened by perming it...that smell gets him barking for dayssss until it's fully gone


Litlbitprincess said:


> That is so sweet! Abbie would probably love it as she loves lemons.


LOL lucky you!!! hehehe:daisy:


Jerry'sMom said:


> I clean the kitchen sink with lemons and Jerry always whines


LOL i didn't get any whines for once...just barks and growls and huffs


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Silly Dexter! That's so funny how he doesn't like the smell of lemons. Lol!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Ecko and Mimi usually only bark at noises not smells lol.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

i love him!
what a funny smell to not like x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

HA!! what a wee character he is.
Never heard of barking at a smell, lol x


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Aww sweet lil Dexter, he sounds like such a character  love him x


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

zac dosent like the lemon smell either he does the same as dexter barks barks barks he alo dosent like balloons the hoover or when dane plays wrestling on the wii 
funny little dogs we have


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

~*Mandy*~ said:


> zac dosent like the lemon smell either he does the same as dexter barks barks barks he alo dosent like balloons the hoover or when dane plays wrestling on the wii
> funny little dogs we have


heheh I remember the pics you posted of him not liking Wii wrestling


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

lol Lola has that same lost soles boot.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

oh, silly dexter! 

question - has he finally started using his littler box?


----------



## Jacrewsmom (Jul 17, 2009)

He is just too cute! Ok I'm hungry. His chicken looks really good  Evie


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

hes sooo funny and cute i love dexter!! he does some crazy things bless him lol x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~*Mandy*~ said:


> zac dosent like the lemon smell either he does the same as dexter barks barks barks he alo dosent like balloons the hoover or when dane plays wrestling on the wii
> funny little dogs we have


LOL! balloons are fun though zac!


MarieUkxx said:


> lol Lola has that same lost soles boot.


are urs chewed up as wel? mine doesn't squeak anymore...lOL. the shoe laces are gone too


msmadison said:


> oh, silly dexter!
> 
> question - has he finally started using his littler box?


well if u mean peeing on the side of the air purifier next to the litter box then yes LOL. sometimes i will see pee in there and sometimes his treats as well. lmao i dont think he fully gets the purpose of it


Jacrewsmom said:


> He is just too cute! Ok I'm hungry. His chicken looks really good  Evie


oh he just loves his chicken since its something i would eat too. it's purely chicken breasts boiled with carrots and fresh stringbeans


pinkglitterybunny said:


> hes sooo funny and cute i love dexter!! he does some crazy things bless him lol x


LOL he sure does:hello1:


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

It is odd what chihuahuas react too. They have such 
an awesome sense of smell it's almost scary. 

Gotta Love Dexter


----------



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh my God..he is so cute!!! Where did you get him from?? He looks identical to my Logan!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ILOVECHIHUAHUAS said:


> Oh my God..he is so cute!!! Where did you get him from?? He looks identical to my Logan!!


lol from a dog kennel store here. aw i wanted to see your logan but u deleted ur photobucket pics  boo~


----------



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS (Oct 4, 2009)

Here is my Logan~


----------



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS (Oct 4, 2009)

Don't know how my photos got deleted...BOO to photobucket..they deleted my account!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

omg they do look alike!!! Lol awww photobucket never deleted mine. i have 4 accounts LOL!


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

I love seeing Dexter


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

great pics very cute


----------

